# Finally found my perfect Skyline! now I have to wait until March :(



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

So here is the car I should be getting around March / April time
I had to have it as soon as it came up!


----------



## WILLSTAGER (Nov 16, 2014)

very nice! congratulations


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

looks great, who did you buy it through?


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

Through Torque GT. I needed this car as soon as I saw it!


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

That looks like it means business, congrats


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

Looks fantastic, I had to wait 4 months for mine but it was worth the wait.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

That is fabulous, a top drawer car.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I bet you cannot wait!!


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

The plus side of waiting is that it gives you something to look forward to! 
I already can't wait!


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah kadir! It's going to get harder the longer it goes on too! I asked Tristan at Torque GT if there's a quicker way! And unfortunately not!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Good stuff. In the meantime, you can get together a collection of nice cleaning products ahead of her arrival. March will be here before you know it.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Gorgeous, M-Spec too, and love the colour.


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeh, well I think it looks shit, and I'm not jealous or envious at all, so there. :bowdown1:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

What is the spec, looks like a full tomei engine?


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

HIgh quality fresh Import
Rare M-spec Edition (only 228 produced)
Extensive improvements
NAPREC RB26 high response
KITRB26 forging intake valve
NAPREC head side intake
Port precision machining
NAPREC jacket plug pressed
TOMEI combination metal gasket
TOMEI PON CAM IN260 ° 9.15 EX260 ° 9.15 lift
TOMEI adjustable cam gear
TOMEI strengthening valve spring
TOMEI oil gallery orifice
HKS strengthen timing belt
HKS FINE TUNE V-BELT × 3
NISMO strengthen engine mount
Genuine N1 water pump
Autech TUKADA OIL catcher
TRUST Clear timing belt cover
TOMEI ARMS TURBNE KIT M7665
TOMEI fuel pressure regulator
TOMEI fuel pressure meter
NISMO 600cc fuel injectors
NISMO fuel pumpTRUST suction KIT
HKS air flow less adapter
TRUST air cleaner
Autech TUKADA full titanium front pipe
Custom full titanium muffler
TABATA double R2-layer aluminum radiator
TABATA air reservoir tank
SAMCO silicon hose SETARC 2-layer intercooler
TRUST OIL cooler
TRUST air guide plate
Autech Tsukada harmonic
NISMO Fr lower arm
CUSCO Fr Pirro tension rod
Sunline Racing front pyro camber arm
NISMO strengthening stabilizer
NISMO strengthening mission mount
CUSCO rear adjustable upper arm
Kamerado C` s quick shift*brake relationship
ENDLESS 6POT caliper
ENDLESS 355***1060; brake rotor*professional ***956; SCR rear slit rotor
NISMO stainless mesh brake line
CUSCO master cylinder
Kansai service front tower bar (NAMS firmly support bar)
Do-Luck floor support bar
CPUBLITZ I-COLOR boost controller
HKS F-CON V-PRO Ver3.3
NISMO 320KM white meter
NISMO multi-function expansion KIT
NISMO Z-TUNE FRP front bumper*
NISMO side skirt set
NISMO rear under spoiler
NISMO F & R fender cover SET
NISMO carbon style center pillar
Nissan genuine OP Head Light garnish
GRATZ carbon di Phaser
MINE`S carbon trunk spoiler
NISMO clear turn signal (LED processing)
NISMO smoked turn signal (LED processing)*
rear back lamp (LED processing)
*rear FOG lamp (LED processing)
NISMO GT titanium shift knob
PANASONIC HDD Navi & DTB*
PANASONIC ETC
MOMO steering RACE3000WORKS
BELL quick release boss
VOLK TE37 9.5J-18 + 12*ADVAN SPORTS 265-35-1


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

Straight from the torque Gt website!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Cant go wrong with a Global Auto car....

GLOBAL AUTO?????


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks absolutely stunning mate congrats on the purchase. I'm sure time will fly and it will be worth the wait for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Looks a great looking car - congratulations - now the waiting!!!


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

I like it, it does look very nice :thumbsup:. 

On the plus side, it should be out of the bad weather when it arrives. I'm on the last leg of my wait now, a few more weeks.... :runaway:




Kadir said:


> Good stuff. In the meantime, you can get together a collection of nice cleaning products ahead of her arrival. March will be here before you know it.


Haha the amount of things you can end up buying in anticipation for a car is v. surprising!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Guys what's the import tax on these in UK when buying from Japan, just out of curiosity?


----------



## shh! (Nov 9, 2008)

lovely car!
bought one of my cars direct from Gobal autos......totally hassle free!
bought another thru Torque GT (Mike Gratton) ...also totally hassle free!

both good companies to deal with!!


----------



## shh! (Nov 9, 2008)

10%import duty on landed price, ie. cost +transport.
plus 20% VAT!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Whats the retail on that?!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Stunning


----------



## shh! (Nov 9, 2008)

4880000


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

WOW....  absolutely stunning looking machine you have there mate.... Gorgeous 34


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm actually excited for the wait too. But can see it getting frustrating! Thanks for all the kind comments!


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah import tax and vat is 30% 

Didn't realise you could buy direct from the Japanese dealership but been dealing with Tristan at Torque GT and had no issues been a pleasure so far!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

shh! said:


> 4880000




Lol
Whats that?:chuckle:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Pretty much comes to 45k landed ? It's one of the few r34's I've seen with front overfenders looking daaaamn good


----------



## Lew777 (Dec 16, 2014)

I hated waiting for mine , longest wait ever.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Cant help but think, thats a lot of money for an R34!

Gorgeous car though, congrats!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Pretty much comes to 45k landed ? It's one of the few r34's I've seen with front overfenders looking daaaamn good


Perhaps my maths is wrong but I work out 4,880,000 yen to be around £35k landed in the UK? (£25,938.24 for the car, say £600 for shipping, which equates to £26,583.32 landed, add to that 10% duty of £2,658.32, 20% VAT of £5,848.31 on top of that little lot to give £35,089.88)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong?

Awesome looking car btw:bowdown1:


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

that car means business!!!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Jags said:


> Perhaps my maths is wrong but I work out 4,880,000 yen to be around £35k landed in the UK? (£25,938.24 for the car, say £600 for shipping, which equates to £26,583.32 landed, add to that 10% duty of £2,658.32, 20% VAT of £5,848.31 on top of that little lot to give £35,089.88)
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong?
> 
> Awesome looking car btw:bowdown1:



Sorry mate I meant Euro's  It's little money for that kind of car though great deal there :bowdown1:


----------



## shh! (Nov 9, 2008)

Jags said:


> Perhaps my maths is wrong but I work out 4,880,000 yen to be around £35k landed in the UK? (£25,938.24 for the car, say £600 for shipping, which equates to £26,583.32 landed, add to that 10% duty of £2,658.32, 20% VAT of £5,848.31 on top of that little lot to give £35,089.88)
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong?
> 
> Awesome looking car btw:bowdown1:


RORO shipping is about 1200 now days.
so....Torque GT aint making a fortune out of the deal!
as said before, they are good guys to deal with.


----------



## shh! (Nov 9, 2008)

tailoredtattoo said:


> Yeah import tax and vat is 30%
> 
> Didn't realise you could buy direct from the Japanese dealership but been dealing with Tristan at Torque GT and had no issues been a pleasure so far!


i think Mike must have some sort of deal/arrangement with Global, my last car thru them worked out the same price either way, but thru Torque GT, i just picked it up from them, mot'd registered ect. the other way i had to do all the customs clearance, mot and register etc.
so...Torque must get some dealer to dealer discount.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Do you have any idea on the bhp?


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

Running 450-500 bhp I believe


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Prices vary at global

Will depend if it has a shaken etc

Its around 460ps from the spec list and docs

Gloal do good cars

Anyone can buy from them

Enjoy the 34


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

VVVVVVVV Nice


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

What a beautiful car and with plentyof power too. Stunning.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tailoredtattoo said:


> Running 450-500 bhp I believe


Is it on standard turbos? 
Any idea on the boost?


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

TOMEI M7665 turbos

Really not sure what boost it's running at the minute


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tailoredtattoo said:


> TOMEI M7665 turbos
> 
> Really not sure what boost it's running at the minute




Hazard a guess with:

460bhp @ 1.2 bar
500bhp @ 1.4 bar


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thats one sweet ride mate


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tailoredtattoo said:


> So here is the car I should be getting around March / April time
> I had to have it as soon as it came up!









Where are you based mate?


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

From the Midlands man


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tailoredtattoo said:


> From the Midlands man




Thats a shame as it's unlikely I will ever see it in the flesh


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

Sorry man. Off onto right move now to look at houses in West Sussex. Haha

You never know man might make some car shows this year if you bother with them!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tailoredtattoo said:


> Sorry man. Off onto right move now to look at houses in West Sussex. Haha
> 
> You never know man might make some car shows this year if you bother with them!




Better still when you get it take a trip to the depths of West Sussex


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks fabulous!

Az


----------



## RB26DETTpowered (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm jealous. The R-34 is my favorite skyline. It looks great. Definitely looks like it's been well kept. It being a M spec is just icing on the cake. Keep good care of it since it's a rare beauty.


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

I intend on taking care of it! Although it will still get used everyday! Haha


----------



## BrianC1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Smashing car  Good luck with it!!


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Rumors are its here and been spotted? Update on a fantastic looking car.


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah. In all the excitement iv not took any photos or updated anything! Just been enjoying it! Will get up some picture soon! Maybe on a project thread as I can feel a power bug biting!


----------



## Torque GT (Dec 23, 2014)

tailoredtattoo said:


> Yeah. In all the excitement iv not took any photos or updated anything! Just been enjoying it! Will get up some picture soon! Maybe on a project thread as I can feel a power bug biting!


We took a couple of shots before Robbie picked it up


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

On a side note anyone know where I could sell my head unit? It's a japanese only head unit but it's stacked with features. Was tempted to bang it on jap eBay. But is it worth it or shall I bin it?


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

Awesome shots Tristan!

Can't recommended Torque enough. Very simple with little stress! 
Been an absolute pleasure to deal with.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

fantastic car you have.....it is a M Spec or M Spec NUR as rear badge shows???


It was a long wait - but worth it I'm sure.... enjoy....

:bowdown1:


----------



## Torque GT (Dec 23, 2014)

tailoredtattoo said:


> Awesome shots Tristan!
> 
> Can't recommended Torque enough. Very simple with little stress!
> Been an absolute pleasure to deal with.


Glad you're enjoying the M-spec Robbie. Thanks again for your patience, importing from Japan certainly requires plenty!


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

ahhh man, so it was you guys that beat me to this car! I wanted to buy it but was already sold!

anyways well done the car looks gorgeous and best of luck to the new owner, hope he enjoys it


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks Amazing. That is all!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

That's stunning. Black R34's look menacing


----------



## roy8532 (Mar 22, 2015)

me likey


----------

